# Practicing on the show lead and standing



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Maisie just did not want to cooperate tonight! She walks on her show lead perfectly, its just standing/stacking that shes not quite got - She wont put her legs properly! Shes doing well though, so I thought Id put up some pictures! 




























Without the lead









Shes getting there!!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

She looks like she's getting the hang of it. When I was trying to show lead train Sebastian he would flatten himself to the ground and freak out. He was such a sensitive boy.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Hahaha its so hard to get them to stand on the ground when they don't want to. You can tell by her face LOL...she isn't super pleased w/ it. You're doing good though. I find every time we do it it gets easier. Her coat is starting to come in too


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Aww bless she is so cute


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

oh shes gorgeous but i am biased as she looks alot like Bella . What age is she?


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

She's 7 months old now - And has her first Open show in a few weeks time!


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

awww shes doing fab! keep up the good work.
let us know how she gets on at the open show, and take lots of pictures  
you going to be doing any of the club champ shows? or you just going to stick to open?
xxx


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

I do plan on doing Champ shows too - The hardest part is finding one close enough or with good enough rail links to be able to get to! Cant drive or afford to learn yet


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

awww she is doing good you can see she s watching you so that is good. feet thing can be harder than the rest of it all LOL. she is so pretty


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Natti said:


> I do plan on doing Champ shows too - The hardest part is finding one close enough or with good enough rail links to be able to get to! Cant drive or afford to learn yet


yeah i have the same problem, my OH drives me to all the shows (thats why im marrying him ) im to scared to learn my self lol


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Been practicing on a table this evening - And shes doing so well. She didnt put her ears up though Lol! Otherwise i'm very very pleased!


----------

